

Researchers crack RSA 4096 by listening to sounds made by CPU (2013) - Immortalin
http://mobile.extremetech.com/computing/993-researchers-crack-the-worlds-toughest-encryption-by-listening-to-the-tiny-sounds-made-by-your-computers-cpu?origref=

======
anonbanker
Why was this not a bigger story? Does this mean that ed25589 is all that's
left?

